# PE-Mech(HVAC) only



## roger (Jul 9, 2008)

can i take lidenburg book to the exam ??

and how tough the pe hvac would be if iam working in the same field ?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 9, 2008)

The MERM? Yeah, you can take it. I went machine design, so I can't answer your other question.


----------



## roger (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks

I will be starting to read for PE from sunday july 12 for my oct-2008 pe exam,

if i read lidenburg (merm), and accompanying solutions manual and 6 minute solution book .

is enough or should i consider any other book ???

i dont know i can make !!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 9, 2008)

I did Lindeburg's solutions and th NCEES sample exam. You can take that stuff in with you, too.


----------



## A Smith (Jul 9, 2008)

I thought the HVAC would be to theoretical, after studyin the 6 min solutions and the NCEES practice questions. So I went to Machine Design.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 9, 2008)

I was a lot more familiar with MD and very interested in it. Couldn't give a flyin' flip about HVAC or thermo. That's why I went MD.


----------



## roger (Jul 9, 2008)

no HVAC has a lot of non theory questions such as load calculations, stuff like that any way i did not opened the book yet based on my experiance with the industry iam assuming


----------



## roger (Jul 9, 2008)

i heard PE Exam is easier than FE Exam !!! is it right any comments ???


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 9, 2008)

I took the EIT 20 years ago and it was a differnet format. There was no way to finish it back then.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 9, 2008)

roger said:


> i heard PE Exam is easier than FE Exam !!! is it right any comments ???


If by easier you mean less diverse, then yes. If by easier you mean less in depth, then no.


----------



## A Smith (Jul 9, 2008)

roger said:


> no HVAC has a lot of non theory questions such as load calculations, stuff like that any way i did not opened the book yet based on my experiance with the industry iam assuming



I only used a psychometric chart once on twice in 2 years of HVAC, but is used quite a bit on the test. Also solving for the amount of refrigerant in a cycle? At least that was on the practice test. To much thermo for me.

Have a look at the outline &amp; practice problems, study some for all 3 afternoon depths, but you will quickly decide which one is better.


----------



## roger (Jul 9, 2008)

Shaggy said:


> If by easier you mean less diverse, then yes. If by easier you mean less in depth, then no.


I heard people saying that but i really dont know.


----------



## GT ME (Jul 9, 2008)

Both gave me a headache. The FE is only tough if you don't take it while you're in school.

The April 08 Mechanical PE AM was hard and the HVAC&amp;R depth was tough.

You better get a heads up on the new format for Oct 08 because that's painful as well.



roger said:


> i heard PE Exam is easier than FE Exam !!! is it right any comments ???


----------



## MechGuy (Jul 10, 2008)

If you're taking the HVAC depth, I would consider at least the ASHRAE Fundamentals book, if not all 4 ASHRAE books. I think Mark's Standard Handbook is also a good reference to have.

FE is definitly not harder than the PE... I passed the FE on the first try. I'm going for round 3 on the PE.


----------



## roger (Jul 10, 2008)

MechGuy said:


> If you're taking the HVAC depth, I would consider at least the ASHRAE Fundamentals book, if not all 4 ASHRAE books. I think Mark's Standard Handbook is also a good reference to have.
> 
> FE is definitly not harder than the PE... I passed the FE on the first try. I'm going for round 3 on the PE.
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt-NM (Jul 12, 2008)

I have heard that the HVAC depth on the PE is the easiest IF you have worked in the HVAC industry. If not then take either machine design or thermo. I personally took machine design, not because I design machines every day at work or anything, but because I felt it was closer to what I did than HVAC or thermo. I think most choose to take machine design by default if they have no significant experience in either HVAC or thermo.

As far as difficulty (at least in my case)....

1. FE exam, passed on 1st try, took during college, total study time of 2 hours (basically took it cold).

2. PE exam, passed on 1st try (MD depth), took exam about 6 years after college, total study time of about 350 hours, and gave myself about a 50/50 chance of passing after the exam.

I personally thought the PE was much harder than the FE.

Good luck and make sure to check this board for tips on a frequent basis. Makes a world of difference.


----------



## roger (Jul 15, 2008)

Iam seeing the lidenburg reference manual, and iam unable to decide to what extent i need to study thermo and fluids , as iam taking hvac depth !! any suggestions??


----------



## A Smith (Jul 17, 2008)

roger said:


> Iam seeing the lidenburg reference manual, and iam unable to decide to what extent i need to study thermo and fluids , as iam taking hvac depth !! any suggestions??



I would study all areas, you will need it for the morning &amp; you can get some variations in the afternoon. Do spend the most time in the depth you intend to take. You can ignore some of the details of the other depths, but I would have a good general knowledge of each.


----------



## GT ME (Jul 18, 2008)

You need to get the NCEES "Mechanical Engineering Sample Questions &amp; Solutions" and do all sections -- no if ands or butts.

Focus on concepts not soulutions &amp; sit on your rump &amp; work problems.

If you do that, you'll probably pass like I did.



roger said:


> Iam seeing the lidenburg reference manual, and iam unable to decide to what extent i need to study thermo and fluids , as iam taking hvac depth !! any suggestions??


----------



## Fordman101 (Jul 29, 2008)

GT ME said:


> You need to get the NCEES "Mechanical Engineering Sample Questions &amp; Solutions" and do all sections -- no if ands or butts.
> Focus on concepts not soulutions &amp; sit on your rump &amp; work problems.
> 
> If you do that, you'll probably pass like I did.


Do the problems in MERM and other sources then finish off ALL the sections within the NCEES.

Time yourself while practicing as to avoid "falling in love" with any problem.

The NCEES Sample format is representative of the actual exam.

Focus on scoring as high as possible in the Morning Session because the Depth is usually MURDER.

Someone gave me that advice my first time, which I ignored to my detriment.

The 2nd time, I followed the advice and I was on Cloud 9 when that PASS result arrived.


----------



## roger (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks !!!

again i have one question in my mind

can i take Solutions Manual (i.e. practice problems for the me pe exam lidenburg- supllemental) even though i know i can take MERM !!!

please answer me guys

Thanks


----------

